# Unknown old flashlight



## jalbam (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi everybody!

My brother gift me an old flashlight, which was of my father. He probably bought it from a street market.

It seems very old, but I don't know how old it could be. It's silver color and has a lot of oxide, so I think it is made with or it has a great amount of iron. 

I can't notice any brand name. There is not any typed text on it. The only thing is in the bulb, that you can barely read some handwrited letters in blue ink (something like "34. V" but it can't be read very well).

The incandescent bulb is very round and seems old to me. It's not prefect shaped at all, it's very deformed.

Furthermore I don't know the country of origin, but it's probable made in Spain because we live here. But I can't be sure.

It works with a single 4.5V cell ("3 LR 12"). The cell that is using is not so old (best before DEC-2006) and is VARTA. You need to put up the leg of positive pole of the battery (folding it) to use it with this flashlight.

The switch is on one side (rounded ball shaped), and you need to pull down to turn on the light. Do the opposite to turn off.

It has a great big pure bulk glass that works as a magnify glass. It's rounded. The flashlight can be used opened, without the magnify (ambiental light).

Yes, it still works well. It has a very yellow light, not very powerful but more than I expected.

I have been seeing a lot of pictures from Internet and it's similar to some of them, but not exactly.

If it's possible, I would like to know some things about this pretty flashlight. I know here there are a lot of people who love flashlights and know a lot of things about them.

It would be nice to know things like its country of origen, how old it is (I guess may be it's from 1950s, but is not sure, it could be older or newer), brand name and model, etc...

I don't think that it worths any money, but I like it.

So, all kind of information will be welcome 

This is the flashlight body, closed:






This is the flashlight opened:





This is the incandescent light bulb:





This is the flashlight working:






Sorry about my English and thank you in advance


----------



## Backpacker Light (Oct 11, 2009)

Very cool looking light. Hopefully someone here can identify and age it for you.

Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks like a "Flasklight" instead of a Flashlight

See also

http://www.flashlightmuseum.com

http://www.wordcraft.net/flashlight.html

http://dansdata.blogsome.com/2007/11/24/my-new-favourite-flashlight/

http://propnomicon.blogspot.com/2009/09/fiat-lux.html
http://www.wordcraft.net/flashlight.html


----------



## lctorana (Oct 11, 2009)

I love mine - I have two vest-pocket torches, one an English Ever Ready, the other is Japanese.

The battery is a Number 703 or 1203 (alkaline), still available, these days intended for test equipment use. Often called "cycle lamp" batteries, as miniature cycle lamps using these batteries were once very common.

I'm sure these batteries are on borrowed time, as the B cell is made for no other use. We'll soon have to start putting 3AA holders inside dead 703 shells to keep these going. But for now, batteries are still available, if you know where to look.

The bulb is the #13 - Eveready calls it the 1162 - which is a vacuum bulb drawing 0.3A at 3.8V. Also still common - I have a box of these ahead, and I think it time to get another box.

I'll post pictures of mine soon, and if anyone is interested, I'll also describe my vest-pocket-hotwire project.


----------



## Ken_McE (Oct 12, 2009)

Jalbam, don't worry about your English. Your English is fine. I have never seen a light like that. It is great! Do you think someone took a liquor bottle and made it into a flashlight?


----------



## jalbam (Oct 12, 2009)

It's not true, but thanks  hehehe.

No I don't think so. It's like a liquor bottle but I don't think it's a real one. But I bet that in the time when it was build, was very common to carry a liquor bottle with you. Then, people was very used to carry things with that format and it would seem very "serious" and "elegant" to them.

May be the same factories which built liquor bottles were making this flashlights too. I don't know really.

Thanks for the links, but I have already seen that links. There I can see some similar flashlihts but they are not the same one 

The most beautiful thing of this flashlight, in my opinion, is the glass. It is very big, hard, well weight and good-looking.


----------

